# Campground Charges



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

During our recent outing to Virginia beach, the GF heard two people talking in the camp store that they were over-charged for their stay. I can honestly say in the three years we have been camping, I have never looked twice at my credit card receipt to check the charges.







Am I the only one?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I can think of one place that I love but if you fiqure the cost out its always more than you expect. Places like to charge for kids or dogs. $5.00 per kid per day plus tax adds up. Or the good old A/C charge added just becuase its hot.

John


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I've noticed that campground prices PERIOD have been going up, as RVing seems to become more popular. Unless you stay in a state park or a Corp of Engineers camp, you're pretty much looking at $35-$40+/night! I remember when you could get a top-class hotel room for that!!







A sign of my age!! LOL
Darlene


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Come on out to California--we have the priviledge of paying up to $65.00 per night for partial hookups. I'm sending this from Emma Wood State Beach just outside of Ventura. This place has nothing but a place to park your trailer, no water or restrooms or anything else. This place is a bargain at just $35.00 per night. Worst part is that everything along the coast is totally booked until October and then only weekdays are left.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

That A/C charge is the dumbest thing I heard of. How do they know if I'm going to turn it on (rhetorical question)?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

They don't care if its hot the whack ya. I've also seen a charge for heaters. This place in question all in the Northeast could guess where I'm talking about gets $75. a night plus 5 per kid per night plus tax. And they are booked solid a year in advanced with hundreds of sites lined up in rows. But its worth it.

John


----------

